# Wie ich lernte Sicherheitssteuerung und deren Vertrieb zu hassen ;-)



## bike (12 Mai 2014)

Einen Beitrag zur Sicherheit, wie es mir selbst begegnet ist.
Ausgangssituation:
Ein Stall aus 1875 wird zu Autowerkstatt umgebaut.
Der Boden wird abgetragen und neu aufgebaut mit Abdichtungen, damit das böse Öl keinen Weg findet.
Diese Abdichtungen werden mit Ölabscheidern verbunden.
Also ist sowohl der Umwelt als auch dem Automechaniker genüge getan.
So dachte ich.
Jetzt kommt das Neue.
Es sollen elektrische Torantriebe installiert werden. Macht Sinn, denk ich.
Dann kam der Herr? der Gewerbeaufsicht und hat im Schleptau, oder soll ich schreiben, der andere hatte die Gewerbeaufsicht im Schleptau?
Das Tor braucht nach deren geistigen Dünnschiss folgendes:
Auf beiden Seiten eine Not-Halt- Taster, eine Lichtschranke, die beide Seiten abdeckt, eine Berührleiste, damit bei der Bewegung nach unten diese gestoppt wird.
Unser Anbieter des Tors hat erklärt, dass die Kraft lediglich max. 25 kn sei. Also in dem Bereich, wo all diese Vorschriften? nicht zu treffen.
Was ist zu tun?
Das Tor wird mechanisch bewegt.

Zum Abschluss, der Herr der den Herrn von der Gewerbeaufsicht begleitet hat, kam von einem Hersteller für Sicherheitssteuerungen, deren Namen mit P beginnt.

Soviel zum Thema Sicherheit und Notwendigkeit.

Ich bin ein überzeugter Gegner von TTIP, doch wenn das schon in Kraft wäre, würde solch ein Bullshit nicht möglich sein.

Ist es nicht langsam Zeit, wieder realistisch und ohne Scheuklappen und ohne ständige Angst vor Fehlern zu leben und Neues zu planen und zu installieren?

Nix für ungut


bike


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> ... dass die Kraft lediglich max. 25 kn sei.



Ich nehme zwar an, dass du etwas anderes gemeint hast - aber 25 kN sind 2,5 t - da kann man schön ganz schön was mit platt-drücken.

Ich bin aber auch nicht der Ansicht, dass die Hardware-Anforderungen hier über-kandidelt waren/sind ...

Gruß
Larry


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2014)

Sorry da ist das k reingerutscht.
Danke


bike


----------



## ducati (12 Mai 2014)

hmm, überkandidelt oder nicht... nachträglich sowas nachzurüsten ist sicherlich aufwändig und teuer. Aber ich kann mich noch dunkel an Rolltore erinnern, welche die Lichtschranken und Schliesskantensicherung schon onboard hatten.

Nachdenklich stimmt mich aber, wenn man jetzt für nen blödes Rolltor schon mal gleich ne Gefährdungsbeurteilung + Pipapo lostreten müsste...

Blos gut ich hab mit dem ganzen Safety-Gedöns (noch) nix am Hut.

Gruß...


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 Mai 2014)

Wenn die Vorschriften bei 25N nicht greifen dann verstehe ich das Theater nicht.....


----------



## Ralle (12 Mai 2014)

Was schreibt denn die Gewebeaufsicht vor, wenn die Motorhaube geöffnet wird? Da läuft dann u.U. ein Motor mit allerlei Riemen und Gebläsen. 
Dabei müssen doch sofort die Alarmglocken schrillen. Wird nicht mehr lange dauern und da sind Sicherheitsschalter drin. Der Motor läuft dann mit 
*Sicherer langsamer Drehzahl und Sicherem minimalem Drehmoment (SLD+SMD)*. Muß in jedes neue Auto, da kann der Mechaniker dann auch mal was reinhängen lassen, absolut gefahrlos!!!


----------



## hucki (12 Mai 2014)

Konnte man sich nicht die ganzen Lichtschranken, Druckschalter ... sparen, wenn beim Runterfahren die Totmannschaltung (sprich: nur ein Taster ohne Selbsthaltung) verwendet wird?

Zumindest ist unser Tor so geschaltet. Aber das läuft auch schon 10 Jahre.


----------



## vollmi (12 Mai 2014)

Kann man sich selbst bewegende Tore nicht einfach verbieten? Ein Vorhang würds doch auch tun.

mfG René


----------



## JesperMP (12 Mai 2014)

ducati schrieb:


> Aber ich kann mich noch dunkel an Rolltore erinnern, welche die Lichtschranken und Schliesskantensicherung schon onboard hatten.


Ich nehme an das die Lichtschranken waren nur für den Automatische öffnen verwendet, nicht für den Sicherheit.

Für den aktuellen Fall, wurde ich die Sicherheitsvorschriften von den Lieferant folgen. 
Nur wenn den Torsteuerung ein Selbstbau ist braucht man selber ein Sicherheitsbeurteilung zu machen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> ... das böse Öl ...



Wenn Du diese Grundeinstellung auch sonst zur 
Schau stellst, wundert mich hier rein gar nichts.


----------



## MasterOhh (12 Mai 2014)

Seit wann kommt denn jmd von der Firma P uneingeladen um Sicherheitsbeurteilungen durchzuführen?

Ansonsten würde ich sagen das man sich bei langsam laufenen Toren mit Totmannschaltung und von der Bedienstelle aus vollständig einsehbarer Schließkante, weiter reichende Maßnahmen sparen kann. Hat man nat. eine Impulssteuerung oder eine Fernbedienung, ist min. eine Schaltleiste Plicht.

Lass dir doch einfach vom Herrn von der Gewerbeaufsicht die entsprechenden Vorschriften zeigen die seine Argumentation untermauern...

PS
Das die Firma P bei Sicherheitsbewertungen gerne mal meilenweit über das Ziel hinaus schießt durften wir auch schon erfahren


----------



## Crack123 (12 Mai 2014)

Hallo!

Zum Thema Rolltore / Tore, wir haben etliche Automatische Rolltore in unserer Firma, Prinzipiell haben diese alle eine Lichtschranke ( keine Sicherheitslichtschranke ! ) und eine Quetschleiste unten am Tor dran,
alle sind per Funk aus ca 5-10m zu öffnen mit Automatischem Auf / Zu - lauf ( Fa. Eos, Albany usw. ) 

weis nicht wieso da so ein trara drum gemacht wird, sooo Teuer sind diese Tore alle nicht, 
das man dort eventuell noch irgendwelche Sicherheitsrelevanten Teile  von der Fa. P. braucht finde ich auch sinnlos....


lg


----------



## Tommi (12 Mai 2014)

Hallo zusammen,

bitte mal in dieser Liste die BGI 861 ansehen.
http://www.bghm.de/arbeitsschuetzer/gesetze-und-vorschriften/bg-informationen/

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Wenn Du diese Grundeinstellung auch sonst zur
> Schau stellst, wundert mich hier rein gar nichts.



Schon einmal etwas von Ironie gehört? 
Wenn du wüsstest, welche Umbauten und Investitionen ich wegen Gewässerschutz gemacht habe. 

Die eingebauten Hebebühnen z.B. sind neu und abgesichert, so wie es Stand der Technik ist.
Nur wollte ich keine neuen Tor einbauen, sondern welche, die aus Holz sind und zu dem Umfeld passen.
Ich habe kein Verständnis, wenn am Samstag(unter der Woche muss ich ja das Geld verdienen) ein Herr vorbeikommt, mit völlig überzogen, nicht begründeten Vorschriften hier aufschlägt.
Mein Nachteil ist vermutlich, dass dem Herrn bekannt ist, womit ich mein Geld verdiene.
Ein Nachbar, der bei Bosch-Rexroth arbeitet und einen ähnlichen beruflichen Hintergrund hat, ist völlig abgedreht und hat dem Herrn die Wahrheit sehr direkt gesagt. 

Muss man jetzt wirklich in jedes Teil Unsummen für Sicherheit einbauen?


bike


----------



## Knaller (12 Mai 2014)

Bike 
Wer ist der Nachbar?
Denn ich war's nicht!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SoftMachine (12 Mai 2014)

.


bike schrieb:


> Schon einmal etwas von Ironie gehört?
> 
> Wenn du wüsstest, welche Umbauten und Investitionen ich wegen Gewässerschutz gemacht habe.
> 
> bike




Nicht auch für Hochwasserabwehr ?


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (12 Mai 2014)

Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt. Ohne GPS-Ortung, Totmannschaltung und Alarmfunktion würde ich mich ohnehin niemals in eine solche Gefahrenzone begeben. Bike, sei mal froh dass der nette Herr nicht noch weitere Kumpels mitgebracht hat.


----------



## bike (12 Mai 2014)

Knaller schrieb:


> Bike
> Wer ist der Nachbar?
> Denn ich war's nicht!
> 
> ...



Kann sein, denn bei uns funktioniert kein Eifone 



SoftMachine schrieb:


> .Nicht auch für Hochwasserabwehr ?




Dafür habe ich eine neue Frankfurter Schaufel gekauft 
Wenn du kommst und mitschaufels, dann kaufe ich eine zweite. 


bike


----------



## hapr (13 Mai 2014)

Jetzt kann ich auch mal:
Die Nutzungssicherheit von kraftbetätigten Toren regelt die EN 12453. Für das vertikal betätigte Tor darf für eine maximale Zeit von 0,75s eine Kraft von 400N wirken. Danach darf die Kraft nicht mehr größer als 150N sein. Nach 5s darf keine Kraft über 25N mehr wirken. So als Kurzform.

Bei Totmann-Steuerung erfolgt die Torbewegung nur so lange wie Tasten bedient werden. Der Bediener muss dabei immer das bewegte Tor im Blick haben. In dem Fall ist keine Lichtschranke und keine Sicherheitskontaktleiste erforderlich.

Bei Automatikbetrieb (also auch Impulsbetrieb) muss die Torsteuerung dafür sorgen, dass die Kräfte eingehalten werden. Mit der Lichtschranke werden Hindernisse vorzeitig erkannt und eine Torbewegung unterbunden oder gestoppt. Mit der Sicherheitskontaktleiste oder über Krafterkennung müssen Kollisionen erkannt werden und Maßnahmen zur Kraftreduzierung ausgeführt werden (zum Beispiel Richtungsumkehr). Die Sicherheitsfunktion bei der Torsteuerung muss mindestens Kategorie 2 PL c genügen (EN 12978).

Harald.


----------



## hapr (13 Mai 2014)

Smilie wollt ich dort am Ende nicht: Norm ist EN 12978
Harald.


----------



## ALgG (15 Mai 2014)

1. Für solche Leute habe ich immer einen 42er dabei (Ring/Maul)
2. Ist das Tor nocht nicht fertig? Oder habe ich da was überlesen?
3. Wenn noch nicht fertig, Ausschreibung und Fachfirma ordern

Gruß
Andi

(werde mal warten, mit meinem Rolltor)


----------



## Safety (15 Mai 2014)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden was da behauptet wird?
Das ist jetzt aber mal interessant, die Gewerbeaufsicht kommt mit was und wem?
Also es wird eine Autowerkstatt gebaut und dann kommt ein Herr von einer Firma, mit um die Tore zu bemängeln? Man jetzt wird es aber langsam ernst hier!
Ich habe noch keinen Beauftragten der Gewerbeaufsicht gesehen der von einem Herren der  Sicherheitssteuerungen, deren Namen mit P beginnt begleitet wird! Oder umgekehrt der auch noch die Gewerbeaufsicht informiert das bei einem Umbau Neubau einer Autowerkstatt Tore nicht dem Sicherheitsstandard entsprechen. Die laufen bestimmt den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend und suche Tore die nicht abgesichert sind.
Ich werde jetzt mal sehen wer das sein sollte und wenn es sich raus stellt das es nicht stimmt, werde ich sehen was gemacht werden kann.


----------



## Elektromanny (18 Mai 2014)

Tja, interessant Geschichte ! - Vertriebler gehören wohl in der Tat zu den übelsten Personen, die in einem Unternehmen arbeiten. 90% rauchen, 80% stehen ständig unter Strom und 50% sind reine Psychopathen !


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2014)

Elektromanny schrieb:


> Tja, interessant Geschichte ! - Vertriebler gehören wohl in der Tat zu den übelsten Personen, die in einem Unternehmen arbeiten. 90% rauchen, 80% stehen ständig unter Strom und 50% sind reine Psychopathen !


So ein Quatsch


----------



## Elektromanny (19 Mai 2014)

Sorry, war wohl dann doch ein wenig zu übertrieben ausgedrückt - akzeptiere die gelbe Karte  Sind sicher nicht alle Vertriebler so, und je höher das Verkaufslevel, je angenehmer werden sie. Dachte eher so an das typische Callcenter oder den typischen Finanzvertrieb ....


----------



## bike (19 Mai 2014)

Safety schrieb:


> Habe ich das richtig verstanden was da behauptet wird?
> Das ist jetzt aber mal interessant, die Gewerbeaufsicht kommt mit was und wem?
> Also es wird eine Autowerkstatt gebaut und dann kommt ein Herr von einer Firma, mit um die Tore zu bemängeln? Man jetzt wird es aber langsam ernst hier!
> Ich habe noch keinen Beauftragten der Gewerbeaufsicht gesehen der von einem Herren der  Sicherheitssteuerungen, deren Namen mit P beginnt begleitet wird! Oder umgekehrt der auch noch die Gewerbeaufsicht informiert das bei einem Umbau Neubau einer Autowerkstatt Tore nicht dem Sicherheitsstandard entsprechen. Die laufen bestimmt den ganzen Tag durch die Gegend und suche Tore die nicht abgesichert sind.
> Ich werde jetzt mal sehen wer das sein sollte und wenn es sich raus stellt das es nicht stimmt, werde ich sehen was gemacht werden kann.



Jeder zieht sich den Schuh an der im passt.
Gibt es nur ein Firma mit P?
Hat jetzt dieser Post einen informativen Inhalt, oder ist das nur polemisch, nach dem Motto:
Alle anderen sind schlecht nur wir sind gut?

Zur Information:
Der Herr von der Aufsicht war hier.
Als er die Technik nicht überblickt hat, hat er vorgeschlagen eine "Fachmann" hinzuzuziehen.
Die Tor und die andere gesamte Technik werden durch PLC gesteuert, um für den Nutzer zu erreichen, dass keine unnötigen technischen Probleme entstehen.
Dabei kamen diese dummen Vorgaben.
Ich will keine hässlichen Alutore einbauen in einem schönen Denkmal. Unabhängig davon, dass ich das nie genehmigt bekommen.


bike


----------



## Safety (19 Mai 2014)

Hallo,
Wie man jetzt an Deiner Antwort sehen kann ist es wie immer.
Du verdrehst Tatsachen, versuchst nur zu provozieren und zu beleidigen um dann einen  entsprechende Reaktion zu bekommen und dann das ganze weiter zutreiben, das ganze natürlich im Deckmantel der Anonymität des Internets. Was Dir das bringt bleibt mir unerklärlich.
Du sprichst von Hass, aber natürlich damit man dir nichts Nachsagen kann gleich ein Zwinkern. Hass ist ein starkes Wort und fasst nicht zu überbieten,  ich schreibe hier jetzt seit 2008 zu dem Thema Sicherheit, aber das hatte ich noch nicht. Du schreibst P. damit man auch zwei Firmen zur Auswahl hat.  Ich gehöre zu der Gruppe von Personen die Maschinensicherheit betreuen und fühle mich hier angesprochen, es ist mir noch nicht untergekommen das so jemand über meine Kollegen oder gar mich gesprochen bzw. öffentlich geschrieben hat. 
Ich denke deine Antwort zeigt was man Dir glauben kann. Auch schreibst Du bewusst so, dass eine ganze Gruppe von Personen und Firmen als Scharlatane abgetan werden. Wie man an der weiteren Antwort des Kollegen sehen kann erreichst Du auch Dein Ziel. 
Alles Weitere überlege ich mir in Ruhe wenn mein Blutdruck wieder im Normalbereich ist. 
Ich danke aber allen mit denen ich offene und respektvolle Diskussionen führen durfte!


----------



## MSB (19 Mai 2014)

bike schrieb:


> Zur Information:
> Der Herr von der Aufsicht war hier.
> Als er die Technik nicht überblickt hat, hat er vorgeschlagen eine "Fachmann" hinzuzuziehen.
> Die Tor und die andere gesamte Technik werden durch PLC gesteuert, um für den Nutzer zu erreichen, dass keine unnötigen technischen Probleme entstehen.
> ...


Das, in Verbindung mit deinem Tonfall im Eingangspost ist ja wohl nur noch zum kotzen.
Ich hätte gedacht, du bist selber Fachmann, oder solltest wenigstens Leute kennen die den Namen verdienen (hoffe ich zumindestens für deinen Brötchengeber).

Mach halt die Risikobeurteilung / PL Ermittlung einfach selbst, dann hättest du zumindestens mal eine Grundlage worüber du dich mit dem Herrn von P. dann unterhalten kannst, es gibt auch für ein paar (mehr) Taler die entsprechenden Normen ...
Aber nein, du warst wieder eine Faule Socke, und wolltest mit Gewerbeaufsicht und sonstigen Typen deinen Hals aus der Schlinge ziehen,
 und warst lediglich mit deren Vorschlag nicht zufrieden.
Weil das natürlich NIE und NIMMER dein Versagen sein kann, muss jetzt halt wieder ein anderer Trottel dafür herhalten ... eigentlich schon fast wieder durchschaubar wenn nicht überhaupt deine Masche.

Dumm ist der, der Dummes tut, und nein, das war nicht der Herr der GWA oder von P ...


----------



## Markus (19 Mai 2014)

@bike
das was du hier abgezogen hast geht garnicht!

Das hier im Forum hin und wieder Sprüche kommen die gegenüber der Hersteller an "Üble Nachrede" oder schlimmeres grenzen ist normal. Meiner Meinung nach ist das auch nicht weiter schlimm, die meisten können mit dieser Kritik umgehen und nutzen derartiges Feedback auch - wenn es denn gerechtfertigt war.

Bei dir war aber garnichts gerechtfertigt, bei dir war nichtmal etwas "grenzwertig" bei dir war alles eine üble Lüge die du in deinem letzten Post unterschwellig zugegeben hast.

Was bist du nur für ein erbärmlicher Mensch?
Also ich glaube dir nichts mehr!

Das die einschlägige Meinung hier im Forum eindeutig gegen deine Anwesenheit ist hast du inzwischen ja oft genug gespürt. Ich habe doch hin und wieder verteidigt weil mir die Sachlage nicht eindeutig genug war und ich nicht viel von "Hexenjagdten" halte.
Allerdings ist jetzt auch bei mir dann irgendwann Ende.

Sobald ich wieder im Büro bin wird dieses Forum um die Gruppe "Unerwünschte User" erweitert.
In dieser Gruppe wirst du Stolzes Gründungsmitglied mit der ID 1 werden.

Der Titel wird unter deinem Namen stehen und so schnell wirst du den nicht wieder los...


----------



## Blockmove (19 Mai 2014)

Also eines lernt man wieder aus diesem Thread:
Kaum ein anderes Thema in der Automatisierung ist von soviel Emotionen begleitet wie das Thema Sicherheitstechnik 

@bike
Im nachhinein betrachtet hättest du "nur" ein CE-Zeichen auf dein Tor kleben müssen.
Und natürlich noch ein klein wenig CE-Doku vorlegen sollen.

Im Prinzip verhält es sich -meiner Meinung nach - hier nicht anders wie bei Anlagen.
Wenn du nix vorlegen kannst und jemand anderes die Riskobeurteilung machen soll, dann gibt es eben die Maximalforderung.
Jeder von uns wird in der Praxis auch lieber in Richtung sicherer Ausführung tendieren ... Besonders wenn noch irgendwo seine Unterschrift druntersteht.

Und somit, musst du dich eher selber hassen 

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Aventinus (20 Mai 2014)

Mir bleibt jetzt in erster Linie zu hoffen, dass Safety uns hier im  Forum erhalten bleibt und weiter seine qualifizierten Beiträge leistet.  Die sind mir wesentlich wichtiger als die von bike losgetretenen  Beschimpfungen.




Markus schrieb:


> Sobald ich wieder im Büro bin wird dieses Forum um die Gruppe "Unerwünschte User" erweitert.
> In dieser Gruppe wirst du Stolzes Gründungsmitglied mit der ID 1 werden.
> 
> Der Titel wird unter deinem Namen stehen und so schnell wirst du den nicht wieder los...



Vielleicht kann man die Mitglieder in der Gruppe so beschränken, dass pro Tag nur ein Post abgegeben werden kann. Dadurch könnte so eine Diskusion vielleicht an Fahrt verlieren weil sich die Gemüter von einem Post zum nächsten wieder etwas abkühlen können


----------



## Tommi (20 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wenn du nix vorlegen kannst und jemand anderes die Riskobeurteilung machen soll, dann gibt es eben die Maximalforderung.



Das ist so!!!

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Aventinus (20 Mai 2014)

Ich kann mir durchaus vorstellen, dass Risikobeurteilungen, die man im eigenen Unternehmen für eigene Produkte schreibt etwas toleranter sind - also man beispielsweise die Schwere der Verletzungen vielleicht etwas leichter annimmt als wenn man eine RB als Dienstleistung erstellt. Aber in der Haftung ist sowieso der Hersteller. Maximalforderung kann ich mir auch nicht ganz vorstellen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Also eines lernt man wieder aus diesem Thread:
> Kaum ein anderes Thema in der Automatisierung ist von soviel Emotionen begleitet wie das Thema Sicherheitstechnik
> ...



Schon, aber bei aller Emotionalität kann es nicht sein, 
dass jemand hier einen Thread startet mit dem aus-
schließlichen Ziel, anderen zu schaden.

Wenn sich jetzt herausstellt, dass das Ganze meilenweit
an der Wahrheit vorbei geht, finde ich das noch übler.

Um eine echte Diskussion ging es dem Ersteller ja 
offensichtlich nicht.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (20 Mai 2014)

Aventinus schrieb:


> Mir bleibt jetzt in erster Linie zu hoffen, dass Safety uns hier im  Forum erhalten bleibt und weiter seine qualifizierten Beiträge leistet.  Die sind mir wesentlich wichtiger als die von bike losgetretenen  Beschimpfungen.



*ACK*

So sehe ich das auch. Von einem einzelnen Fehlgeleiteten 
sollten wir uns nicht aufhalten lassen.


----------



## SchneiderCC (20 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> *ACK*
> 
> So sehe ich das auch. Von einem einzelnen Fehlgeleiteten
> sollten wir uns nicht aufhalten lassen.



Das möchte ich auch bekräftigen, da ich schon viel von Safetys Beiträgen profitieren konnte!


----------



## bike (21 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Schon, aber bei aller Emotionalität kann es nicht sein,
> dass jemand hier einen Thread startet mit dem aus-
> schließlichen Ziel, anderen zu schaden.
> 
> ...



Denkst du wirklich ich habe nichts bzw nichts besseres zu tun?

Ist es nicht überzogen wegen zwei Toren von der Behörde solche unzumutbaren Forderungen zu stellen?
Und  wenn jemand denkt ich habe mir die Knaben von der Gewerbeaufsicht wegen  Langeweile eingeladen, dann nur der Hinweis, so bescheuert bin nicht  einmal ich.
Schon einmal gehört, dass man für Genehmigungen für einen Betrieb braucht?
Was soll man machen, wenn man in Investiert und dann so ausgebremst wird?

Wasserentsorgung mit Biokläranlage und Energieerzeugung aus Sonne wurden von den Behörden problemlos abgenommen, da alles redudant ausgelegt wurde.
Doch kann mir jemand erklären, warum ein bzw zwei  Holzrolltor auf einmal die Freigabe für den Betrieb der Werkstatt verhindern?
Ich kann nicht jedes Tor von der Stange nehmen und einbauen, denn es gibt ja noch Denkmalschutz.
Die  gesamten Vorschriften haben wir gelesen und auch verstanden. Unsere  Sicherheitsexperten von unserer Firma haben mir ja bestätigt, dass alles  sicher und gesetzeskomform ist.

Und ich würde mit Sicherheit nicht mehr im Osten versuchen etwas aufzubauen.
Das  klingt hart und ist bestimmt nicht für alle Städte und Gemeinden  gültig, doch wenn man 80 t€ investiert, dann sollte das auch anerkannt  werden und es muss möglich sein, Geld zu verdienen.


bike


btw: Bis jetzt habe ich noch nicht gesehen wem ich schaden haben sollte bzw wollte, ich habe nur geschrieben was geschehen ist.


----------



## mariob (21 Mai 2014)

Hi,
@bike, bei allem Respekt, aber ich bin hier nicht ganz alleine wenn ich nicht schlau aus Deinem Verhalten werde. Lies Dir Dein Geschriebenes mal aus der Sicht eines anderen durch, versuche das ganze mal stur logisch und ohne Emotionen, das ist nicht nur dieser Thread bei dem Dir dann was aufgehen sollte.
Und, mal Hand aufs Herz, denkst Du das Du die einzige kleine Klitsche hast, die von Behörden gegängelt wird, das geht vielen (nicht mir, ich prostituiere mich normal) teilweise noch schlimmer. Und nicht nur im Osten.

Mal so ein paar Gedanken von mir, keine Bosheit.
Mario


----------



## bike (21 Mai 2014)

mariob schrieb:


> Hi,
> @bike, bei allem Respekt, aber ich bin hier nicht ganz alleine wenn ich nicht schlau aus Deinem Verhalten werde. Lies Dir Dein Geschriebenes mal aus der Sicht eines anderen durch, versuche das ganze mal stur logisch und ohne Emotionen, das ist nicht nur dieser Thread bei dem Dir dann was aufgehen sollte.
> Und, mal Hand aufs Herz, denkst Du das Du die einzige kleine Klitsche hast, die von Behörden gegängelt wird, das geht vielen (nicht mir, ich prostituiere mich normal) teilweise noch schlimmer. Und nicht nur im Osten.
> 
> ...



Also auch Bosheit ist manchmal nicht nur böse, sondern hilfreich.
Es stimmt ich bin nicht allein.
Daher habe ich das Thema auch im Stammtisch geschrieben.
Es war bzw ist nicht nur Frust, sondern es war / ist mein Ansinnen gewesen zu schreiben, dass man das Thema Sicherheit auch übertreiben kann.
Ich habe meinen Hund, Neufundländer 4 Jahre alt, von dem Tor, in Gegenwart des Herr der Behörde, erschlagen lassen. 
Der saß unter dem Tor, das geschlossen wurde und hat dessen Rücken zusammen gedrückt hat.
Nach ca 2 Minuten, länger konnte ich ihn nicht halten, wollte der los und die versprochenen Leckerlies futtern.
Und der futtert auch heute noch, habe ich erfahren. 

Sollen wir als Programmierer nicht nachdenken, ob es wirklich möglich ist alles und jedes zu verstehen und die Dummheit der Menschheit wegzuprogrammieren?

Irgend jemand hier hat in der Signatur stehen: die Dummheit kann man nicht simulieren, oder so ähnlich, und das ist die Realität, das geht nicht wirklich.


bike


----------



## Markus (22 Mai 2014)

bike, weißt du was das Problem hier war?

Du hast geschrieben das die Gewerbeaufsicht zusammen mit einem Herren von der Firma P. gekommen ist.
Es hat sich so gelesen als ob der Mann von P. beim ersten Besuch uneingeladen gekommen ist.

Das wäre natürlich eine riesen Sauerei - und deshalb habe ich das erst mal nicht geglaubt.
Das Leute die bei Firmen die mit P anfangen  im Vertrieb arbeiten auf diese schweren Anschuldigung empfindlich reagieren kann ich gut verstehen - ich würde mir so was auch nicht nachsagen lassen...

In einem deiner letzten Posts hast du dann kleinlaut zugegeben das der Kollege von P erst später mitgebracht wurde.
Über die wahren Umstände kann jetzt nur noch spekuliert werden. - Dir glaube ich jedenfalls nix mehr.

Solche Sprüche ziehen auch in Firmen die mit P anfangen entsprechende Kreise, ich kann mir vorstellen das der entsprechende MA dort inzwischen ermittelt ist.
Ich kann mir auch vorstellen das die oder jemand den die beauftragt haben direkt mit dir Kontakt aufnehmen wird um die Sache zu "klären"...

Wenn du hier im Forum andere User beleidigst, dann ist das eine Sache.
Aber wenn du damit - unbegründet - gegen bestimmte Firmen oder Mitarbeiter wetterst, dann ist das nicht mehr lustig - zumal ersteres auch eher nervig als lustig ist...

...deshalb bin ich meiner Ankündigung nachgekommen und habe dich neu dekoriert damit ahnungslose neue User gleich wissen was sie von deinen Sprüchen halten sollen.


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (22 Mai 2014)

Ohje, was habe ich hier schon über die Firma S geschimpft. S, ich habe euch ganz sehr lieb  .

Emotionen, Missverständnisse und Irrtümer sind menschliche Schwächen. Niemand unter uns kann sich davon freisprechen. Dass Bike wegen dieser Geschichte angesäuert ist, kann ich verstehen. Dass man heute in Deutschland aus jeder Himmelsrichtung Auflagen bekommt und bevormundet wird, ist nicht lustig. Ok, viele Dinge sind nützlich und sinnvoll. Und wenn es wirklich um Sicherheit geht, dann bin ich der Letzte, der sich dagegen wehren würde. Vieles wird allerdings maßlos überzogen, so wie vermutlich auch bei diesem Rolltor. Ich hoffe, es kommen jetzt nicht auch noch die Tierschützer wegen des Tierversuches auf Bike zu.

Es kann sein dass ich hier nicht alles überblicke, aber Bike hat zumindest den Sachverhalt im Laufe der Diskussion richtig gestellt. Ich finde es reicht jetzt.


----------



## bike (22 Mai 2014)

Markus schrieb:


> ...deshalb bin ich meiner Ankündigung nachgekommen und habe dich neu dekoriert damit ahnungslose neue User gleich wissen was sie von deinen Sprüchen halten sollen.



Wenn es dich glücklich macht, dann nur zu.
Eigentlich habe ich dich anders eingeschätzt.

Schade, dass ich ich nicht zum Treffen kommen konnte, wäre bestimmt interessant geworden. 


bike


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Mai 2014)

Onkel Dagobert schrieb:


> Es kann sein dass ich hier nicht alles überblicke, aber Bike hat zumindest den Sachverhalt im Laufe der Diskussion richtig gestellt. Ich finde es reicht jetzt.



Hat er doch gemacht wie ein guter Politiker. Gibt gerade 
mal das zu, was ohnehin bekannt ist.

Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie gedehnt die Wahrheit bei 
manchen anderen abstrusen Behauptungen des Kollegen
sind ... 

http://www.sps-forum.de/vde-iec-din/70986-bgn-toedliche-unfaelle-2.html#post492224


----------



## Lipperlandstern (22 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hat er doch gemacht wie ein guter Politiker. Gibt gerade
> mal das zu, was ohnehin bekannt ist.
> 
> Ich will gar nicht wissen, wie gedehnt die Wahrheit bei
> ...




Ein weiteres tolles Beispiel : http://www.sps-forum.de/stammtisch/63866-jahrhundertflut-2013-a-2.html .... 


Ich glaube dem Kerl gar nix mehr.


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2014)

Wird das jetzt zur Hexenjagd oder Mobbing oder was soll das werden?

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (23 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt zur Hexenjagd oder Mobbing oder was soll das werden?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Genau..... das was Ihr hier jetzt macht ist richtig "Asozial" egal ob einem die Beiträge von Bike schmecken oder nicht.
Der größte Teil von euch sind echt nur Mitläufer.

@ Markus auch wenn das Forum von Dir ist ist so ein Verhalten* "unterste Schublade" 
*Gerade Du hast am Anfang sprich vor Deiner Selbstständigkeit ja auch viele choleriker Beiträge geschrieben bist also immer noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren ....... hätte ich nicht gedacht*.

*


----------



## rostiger Nagel (23 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt zur Hexenjagd oder Mobbing oder was soll das werden?
> 
> Gruß
> Dieter



Dieter jetzt mal langsam mit der Hexenjagd und den Mobing ist ja wohl jemand anderes angefangen,
wir wollen jetzt mal nicht die Tatsachen verdrehen.

Bis heute Abend könnt ihr euch an diesen Thread erfreuen und dann geht der auch in die versenkung.


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> @ Markus auch wenn das Forum von Dir ist ist so ein Verhalten* "unterste Schublade"
> *Gerade Du hast am Anfang sprich vor Deiner Selbstständigkeit ja auch viele choleriker Beiträge geschrieben bist also immer noch etwas grün hinter den Ohren ....... hätte ich nicht gedacht*.
> 
> *



Grundsätzlich gebe ich dir Recht.
Im Moderatorenforum wird aber kaum ein Thema so heftig diskutiert als "bike".
Zumindest gibt es keinen anderen User der so häufig negativ auffällt.

Das geht dort schon über ein Jahr so!
Ich wehre mich seit über einem Jahr gegen irgendwelche harten Sanktionen.
Es ist dadurch sogar teilweise zu Streitereien zwischen mir und anderen Moderatoren gekommen - weil ich ihn immer verteidigt habe oder sie wegen überzogenen Maßnahmen gegen ihn getadelt habe..
Das Wort "Hexenjagt" habe ich dort auch hin und wieder verwendet.

Inzwischen habe ich aber auch die Schnauze voll - er hat nicht nur eine Phase, er ist scheinbar immer so...

Es ist an der Tagesordnung in diesem Forum das über Hersteller geschimpft wird.
Ich habe auch kein großes Problem mit Beiträgen ala "Diese Idioten von xxx - jetzt haben die ... und bei mir ist deshalb ... wie kann man nur so doof sein ... deren Support zuckt mit den Schulter und ich steh hilflos irgendwo in der Mongolei!"

Diese Dinge sind meist nachvollziehbar und somit in gewisser Weise gerechtfertigt.
Ein kluger Hersteller kann das Überflüssige rausstreichen und dieses "Feedback" zur Verbesserung nutzen...


Was bike hier gemacht hat war aber eine riesen Sauerei!
Er hat eine Geschichte erfunden bzw. völlig überzogen dargestellt um sich hier aufzuspielen.
Was dabei der Hammer war das er damit die Vertriebsingenieure der Firma P als unseriöse Hausierer hinstellt...
Und am Ende sind die noch Schuld das der Arme kleine Werkstattbetrieb (mit dem selbst gebauten und modifizierten Tor!!!) keine Zulassung bekommt...

Das ist kein "ich bin sauber auf xxx weil" das ist ein "ich denke mir eine übertriebene Geschichte aus und stelle andere also böse hin um zu zeigen wie schwer ich es habe" *DAS *ist eine Hexenjagt!

Ich habe mich inzwischen der vorherrschenden Moderatorenmeinung angeschlossen das er wesentlich mehr Müll und Beleidigungen abliefert als nützliche Fachbeiträge. Wir fühlen und hier auch in der Verantwortung gegenüber den neuen "unbefleckten" Usern.

Erziehen kann und werden wir bike nicht, bzw. dürfen wir und das auch nicht anmaßen.
Geändert hat er sich das letzte Jahr überhaupt nicht.
Eine Sperre (oft gefordert) halte ich für falsch.
Diese jetzige Bezeichnung ist nicht nett, aber bike ist auch oft nicht nett.
Zumindest wissen andere User jetzt was sie von seinen vielen überflüssigen Beiträgen halten sollen bzw. das sich die Moderation deutlich davon distanziert.


----------



## Markus (23 Mai 2014)

Thema wurde von einem andere Mod geschlossen.
Wir lassen das noch bis heute Abend auf falls noch jemand meint etwas sinnvolles beizutragen.

Danach entsorgen wir das hier - wie von RN angekündigt...


----------



## Blockmove (23 Mai 2014)

Ohne jetzt bike's Verhalten irgendwie schön reden zu wollen, aber im Umfeld der Sicherheitstechnik tummeln sich genügend "zwielichtige" Gestalten.
Safety und alle mir bekannten Mitarbeiter der Firma P. nehme ich hiervon explizit aus.

Ein Vertriebler einer anderen Firma aus dem Bereich Sicherheit war vor einigen Wochen bei uns und hat sich auch entsprechend negativ über gewisse "Berater" und "Experten" geäussert.
So wird eine ganze Branche in Verruf gebracht.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## UniMog (23 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt bike's Verhalten irgendwie schön reden zu wollen



Schön hin oder her.... und was er geschrieben oder gemacht hat ist mir auch Latte aber "Unerwünschter User" unter den Namen (Profil) zu hängen find ich mal richtig Scheiße ........


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2014)

UniMog schrieb:


> Schön hin oder her.... und was er geschrieben oder gemacht hat ist mir auch Latte aber "Unerwünschter User" unter den Namen (Profil) zu hängen find ich mal richtig Scheiße ........



Naja dieses Label find ich auch nicht sonderlich glücklich ... aber die Moderatoren hier im Forum machen einen guten Job und ich geh davon aus, dass über die Maßnahme auf Mod-Ebene diskutiert wurde.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (24 Mai 2014)

Blockmove schrieb:


> O
> ...
> So wird eine ganze Branche in Verruf gebracht.
> 
> ...



Ja, die Geschäfte mit der Angst ... zuerst Angst machen 
und dann die "Beruhigung" verkaufen.

Funktioniert bei Sicherheitstechnik, Ex-Technik, Rauchmelder,
Feuerlöscher, Versicherungen ...

Kritisch ist halt, wenn man die Bedarfsermittlung den Verkäufer 
machen lässt, aber das hast Du sinngemäß schon weiter 
oben geschrieben. Wenn man hier auf ein schwarzes Schaf
trifft, wird es unnötig teuer.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 Mai 2014)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Ja, die Geschäfte mit der Angst ... zuerst Angst machen
> und dann die "Beruhigung" verkaufen.
> 
> Funktioniert bei Sicherheitstechnik, Ex-Technik, Rauchmelder,
> ...




und wenn dann noch Angst auf Ahnungslosigkeit trifft........ dann klingelt es in der Kasse


----------



## Blockmove (24 Mai 2014)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> und wenn dann noch Angst auf Ahnungslosigkeit trifft........ dann klingelt es in der Kasse



In der Kasse klingelt es eigentlich immer.
Damit du nicht ahnungslos bleibst, brauchst du Normen, Bücher und / oder Kurse.
Und nachdem jetzt auf Konstrukteursebene das Wissen langsam vorhanden ist, werden eben Führungskräfte und Manager "informiert".

Neulich einen Newsletter von einer Firma bekommen , die spezialisierte Gutachter, Rechtsberatung und Anwaltsleistungen für CE, Safety, Arbeitssicherheit vermittelt.
Wenn sich schon Anwälte "draufstürzen", dann weiss man gewöhnlich was los ist.

Erfreulicherweise gibt es ja auch in der Zwischenzeit Bemühungen von Herstellern das alles wider auf ein lebbares Maß zurückzuholen.

Gruß
Dieter


----------

